
LinkedIn Sent a Notification to My Work Email - deckar01
https://www.linkedin.com/help/linkedin/forum/question/10185606
======
united893
Just means someone imported their address book and added everyone.

~~~
deckar01
LinkedIn trusts their address book to deliver my account notifications?

~~~
redbergy
My guess is that the notification in question was just letting you know that
the person who imported your address is on LinkedIn and wants to connect?

It may look like an account notification but I'd think of it as more of an
invitation.

It's not that they've connected your work email to the account with your
personal email (publicly at least, privately I'm sure they keep that info).
And it's not like they're sending any other types of
sensitive/account/password reset information to that address assuming it's
associated to the account connected to your personal email.

They're just trying to get you to join LinkedIn and connect with a coworker
who gave them your work email address – assuming if you already have an
account with a different email you'll login with that and connect with said
coworker there.

~~~
yabadabadoes
Yes, the intended recipient sentence probably wouldn't be an email if LinkedIn
was sending it to an existing account..

But I do think sending unsolicited emails in this fashion is illegal anyway in
many places. I always found their attempt to get around this with a specific
sender interesting, but I doubt it is universally legal.

------
mindcrash
How easy is it to match your name as it is recorded in Azure Active Directory
to the one you use on LinkedIn?

I specifically ask for this because like Azure AD LinkedIn is wired into
Microsoft Graph so they probably matched your LinkedIn profile with your Azure
AD profile and got the information from there.

------
goler
What type of notification was it?

~~~
deckar01
A reminder that I had a pending connection request from a random recruiter.

~~~
goler
redbergy's guess is probably right. It sounds like an invitation to join
LinkedIn that doesn't necessarily assume that you already have an account.

~~~
deckar01
No, it was a reminder for an invitation that had already been sent to my
personal account.

